# VK - Nitecore i8 Now in Stock



## Gizmo (3/8/17)

8-Bay Smart Charger

An all-in-one battery charging station, the Nitecore i8 is a multi-slot intelligent charger that can handle up to 8 batteries at once! Each of the bays of this charger are completely independent, allowing you to charge batteries of various sizes and charge levels in whichever configuration you want. The I8 is capable of charging a wide range of Li-ion and IMR batteries, as well as standard sized NiMH cells. With heavy duty charging power and 8-bay capacity, you'll never need another charger again!



https://www.vapeking.co.za/nitecore-i8-multi-slot-18650-and-usb-intelligent-charger.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/8/17)

minus one from the stock because I need this in my life.... Kthanksbye

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/8/17)

""you'll never need another charger again!"" 

heard that before !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/8/17)

Rowan Francis said:


> ""you'll never need another charger again!""
> 
> heard that before !!



Why charge 6 when you can charge 8 Rowan


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/8/17)

i know .. i needs one of these on my desk !! soon


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/8/17)

oh hum , oh bugger , but it looks so nice on my vape desk !!


----------



## Gizmo (7/8/17)

Rowan Francis said:


> oh hum , oh bugger , but it looks so nice on my vape desk !!



Finally.. You wont ever need another charger till at least January next year.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

Rowan Francis said:


> oh hum , oh bugger , but it looks so nice on my vape desk !!



Photos @Rowan Francis !!!!
We wanna see photos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/8/17)

@Gizmo have you tried a 20700 in it?


----------



## David Naude (30/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gizmo have you tried a 20700 in it?


We charged 20700's on it at Vapecon works like a champ  i.e Chicken Dinner

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (31/8/17)

yup , charge my 20700 fine in my i8 .. actually think it charges a good bit faster too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

